# lump under cory.



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

when i got my first albino cory his underside was flat, now he seems to have a lump betweem his front fins and his bum, is this normal as they get older or is there a problem he seems fine and is eating and messing normal and shows no strange behavior, ive had him nearly a year and would hate for him to get ill


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds like he's fat to me, got any pics of it just to make sure?


----------



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

unfortuatley my digital camera is rubbish, i only feed them once a day, and then not very much, nonoe of my other fish show any problems


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

savo318 said:


> when i got my first albino cory his underside was flat, now he seems to have a lump betweem his front fins and his bum, is this normal as they get older or is there a problem he seems fine and is eating and messing normal and shows no strange behavior, ive had him nearly a year and would hate for him to get ill


Actually. It sounds as if this fish was stunted. How big is the tank and what’s in it?


----------



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry it took so long to reply, the cory was in a 14 gal tank, and is now in a 50 gal tank, a rio 180


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Honestly He sounds like a ripe female.....

Females will get what appears to be a lump on there bellies. So big that they actually can not lay on the bottom of the tank. They will list( lean ) to one side to stay upright. If you have any malkes in the tank with this fish theyare probally going spastic cleaning the glass getting ready to spawn.

its been over a month any updates on this fish ?


----------

